# Floating plants...



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am planning on giving my 125g a little makeover soon... gonna change the filtration to an fx5 and I want to add some floating plants... i dont think im gonna have any in the substrate except for maybe a java or two--- i like the look of a tank covered with the floating plants tho and im gonna try that, probably just some good ol duck weed or water lettuce--- my question is do the floating plants need the light like the submerged palnts do? also how easy are these types of plants to care for? please fill me in on any info that could help- thanks-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

just purchased my fx5 for 233.57 shipped! good deal?????????????


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

It is called duck WEED for a reason... it grows like a weed.

I really wouldnt recommend putting it in your tank, go for something a little larger like water lettuce, giant duckweed, etc. Normal duckweed is annoying, gets all over your arms anytime you put them in your tank, can easily clog filters, etc.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> my question is do the floating plants need the light like the submerged palnts do? also how easy are these types of plants to care for? please fill me in on any info that could help- thanks-


To answer this question, floating plants do need the right light, but yes, they need much less of it to thrive. 1wpg will grow duckweed for sure, and like theriz said, you will be much happier in the long run with the giant variety.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, ill take that advice for sure... what is the giant duckweed called? GIANT DUCKWEED?? also do all of these floating plants have the long roots that hang from underneath them?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

also, what do you experienced keepers reccomend for something floating? i have heard water sprite looks good? i want something thats going to look good/natural and isnt going to create a large mess--- ill be using a cannister filter for this setup and i doubt ill have any plants submerged- this idea is mainly to give the tank a new look and also provide cover for my skittish rhom- any advice is appreciated-


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you want lots of roots hanging down, Frogbit might be what you want. You might want to try giant duckweed If you can find it, giant duck weed is it's common name.
Water sprite is really a stem plant that does well floating. IMO, it looks like a jumbled mess floating.
If your rhom is skittish, I would suggest a large sword, or a line of big stem plants. A sword would be easier to deal with though if you ask me.
Phyllanthus fluitans is a great looking floater if you can find that stuff as well


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dipps- thanks as always... is there a common name for Phyllanthus fluitans? and actually im trying to avoid the long stems hanging down alltogether--- i think its going to lead to a mess- are there any floaters that dont have the roots hanging down? and as far as recomending a large sword... do you mean anchored in the gravel? im assuming you do?...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The common name for Phyllanthus fluitans is 'Red Root Floater.'
The roots are small on that one, and duckweed & giant duckweed.

Yes, the sword would be anchored. But I would say that any plant that can grow in your tank that your fish could hide behind would be good for him in there.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dipps- i have found some phyllanthius fluitan!! your right, it wasnt that easy to find... Its coming in tommorow--- ill keep everyone posted and put up some pics once its in the tank... also the fx5 came in today, man that thing looks like a BEAST of a filter!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool, I think you will dig that plant. And then it might get on your nerves, because I am pretty sure it grows very fast lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah i dont know what to expect with these floaters... should be interesting to say the least? i just wasnt happy with my tank so i needed something to get excited about--- we'll see how they look when done, ill be sure to post pics-


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, here are some pics of the infamous red root floater. You might dig them, I do, for a tank with floaters on top lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wow those look amazing dippy!!!!

let me know when your giving away some more value packs of plants


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have those..







But I know someone who has it!

I'll try to get a couple and see what happens


----------

